# Sewage in the south.



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Anyone else horrified by the main story in Sur in English this week?
17 million litres of sewage a day down the Guadalhorce river.
Just a thought, maybe the countless millions wasted on Malaga airport's second runway could have been used better?

'Zero discharge' plans drown in the Guadalhorce river. Surinenglish.com


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We drive past the plant being constructed in Nerja several times each week and it is huge. However, a disappointing article in the Olive press claims that the budget was 40 million euros but the contract was awarded to a company for 23 million. Now there are reports that they are using inferior and smaller bore than needed pipes to keep costs down leading to fears that the plant won't be able to operate properly.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

el romeral said:


> Anyone else horrified by the main story in Sur in English this week?


Horrified but not surprised. I remember reading something about problems with ****e slicks in the sea several years ago. The regional governments should never allow this to happen, tourism is too important and if the situation ever gets really bad it will put a lot of people off.

People criticise the Blue Flag system but it does seem to have some value. Beaches near Nerja that previously had the award haven't qualified lately. Maybe they should apply for Brown Flag status.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Previously I have often used the beach which is quite near Parador Golf as it is furthest from Torrimolinos and quieter. It is also much closer to the mouth of the Guadalhorce though. I had convinced myself that the frequent brown scum on the sea surface was just harmless silt. Now I know what it really wasuke:uke:uke: . No wonder it was quieter there. Going to drive to Cabopino from now on.


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

So upstream they literally just pump poo, toilet paper etc into the river which flows into the sea?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

If you go here the map of spain when you zoom in shows how far each province complies with EU laws. There are more red non-complying dots than there are blue for Andalucia.

Urban Waste Water Treatment maps — European Environment Agency


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

That is a scary map. Andalucia is a disgrace, especially compared to the Alicante and Valencia area.

Shocking way to treat your number one asset - being filled up with number twos.


----------



## WeeScottie (Mar 17, 2015)

Sorry serious subject I know, but ****e slick and brown flag status, did make me giggle...and also realise why I don't like swimming in the sea...


----------



## Mitch1717 (Nov 7, 2014)

So many blue dots that is very scary to see. You are right they should put the money into that first.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Mitch1717 said:


> So many blue dots that is very scary to see. You are right they should put the money into that first.


They haven't got any money.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Mitch1717 said:


> So many blue dots that is very scary to see. You are right they should put the money into that first.


The blue dots are good, aren't they?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Mitch1717 said:


> So many blue dots that is very scary to see. You are right they should put the money into that first.


It's the red dots we need to worry about , not the blue ones



edit - I see PW got there first


note to self - read all posts before responding..........


----------



## WeeScottie (Mar 17, 2015)

...and the brown ones ..


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

You have to use Google's satellite view to see the brown dots. And you'll only see the ones on the surface, more lurk below.


----------

